# Undelivered Mail - An richtigen Absender



## cokotech (18. März 2010)

Hallo!

Mal ne Frage......

ich habe eine ganz normale ISPConfig3 Installation und das Problem das ich die netten Undelivered Mail Returned to Sender als Systemadmin bekomme.
Kann man es realisieren, dass diese Meldungen der tatsächliche Absender oder besser noch der Admin des Webspaces (falls die bei sendmail irgendeinen Blödsinn angeben) bekommt??????


Gruß Sven!


----------



## Till (19. März 2010)

Normalerweise gehen diese Emails immer an den Absender. Wer steht denn als Empfänger in den Fehler-Mails drin?


----------



## cokotech (19. März 2010)

Hmmm folgendes steht in der Mail

Details:

```
Reporting-MTA: dns; srv1.cokotech.de
X-Postfix-Queue-ID: E8E63F1C119
X-Postfix-Sender: rfc822; webxxxx@srv1.cokotech.de
Arrival-Date: Thu, 18 Mar 2010 13:52:16 +0100 (CET)

Final-Recipient: rfc822; xxx@live.de
Original-Recipient: rfc822;xxxx@live.de
Action: failed
Status: 5.0.0
Remote-MTA: dns; mx1.hotmail.com
Diagnostic-Code: smtp; 550 Requested action not taken: mailbox unavailable
```
Code:

```
ubject: Luftpost von Radio Adler und Freunde
Date: Thu, 18 Mar 2010 13:52:05 +0100
From: Adler <xxxxxxxx@radio-adler.de>
Reply-To: Adler <xxxxxxxx@radio-adler.de>
Message-ID: <376eea5c488de4648851f316425a872f@www.radio-adler.net>
X-Priority: 3
X-Mailer: PHPMailer (phpmailer.sourceforge.net) [version 2.0.0 rc3]
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit
Content-Type: text/plain; charset="utf-8"

....Inhalt...
```

Ich denke das Problem ist das was in den Details steht:
webxxxx@srv1.cokotech.de. Kann man das anpassen oder muss ich tatsächlich diese Alias dann anlegen?!??!?!


Gruß Sven!


----------



## Till (19. März 2010)

Das Problem ist, dass es das hotmail Konto nicht gibt, an das die Email gesendet wurde.


----------



## cokotech (19. März 2010)

Hallo Till,

danke für die Antwort.

Das mit dem Konto ist mir schon klar, leider bekommt diese Meldung nicht der Absender xxxx@radio-adler.de sondern webxxx@srv1.cokotech.de.
Da hat der betreffende aber keinen Account. 
Also muss ich die Kunden mit einer Emailadresse versehen, die gleichlautend des Webspaces und meiner Serverdomain ist?!?!??!
Oder kann ich das anders anpassen? Wo holt sich sendmail diese Daten her?


Gruß Sven!


----------



## Till (19. März 2010)

Ich vermute mal, idese Email wurde mittels webmail verschickt und der User hat vergessen unter Optionen seine Absenderadresse einzugeben.


----------



## cokotech (19. März 2010)

Hallo!

Nein das sind Emails, die per sendmail von Php-Fusion versendet werden.
Die Absenderadresse ist angegeben (xxx@radio-adler.net) aber es steht ebenfalls noch die Adresse webxxx@srv1.cokotech.de drin und dahin geht es zurück. 
Aber irgendwoher nimmt er doch diese webxxx@srv.... aber woher nur? Kann man das ändern bzw. generell für einen Webspace dafür eine admin email angeben?!?!? Eventuell dann als Feature Request!


Gruß Sven!


----------



## Till (20. März 2010)

Ich denke die Adresse wird von apache oder sendmail automatisch gesetzt. An sich sollten Email an 
webxxxx@srv1.cokotech.de aber auch in die richtige Mailbox gehen, da es die Adresse 
webxxxx@srv1.cokotech.de ja gibt, es ist die direkte Mailboxadresse des Linux Users. So was wie xxx@radio-adler.net is ja nur ein virtual alias dafür.


----------



## cokotech (20. März 2010)

Hello again,


also die Adresse an sich existiert eigentlich nicht. 
Ich benutze ISPConfig3, da ist es ja nicht mehr webx_bla@....

Ich bekomme die Meldungen, weil ich eine Catchall angelegt habe auf srv1.cokotech.de, sonst bekam ich nämlich die die Sachen nicht, die an root gingen. 
Klar könnte ich jetzt für jeden Webuser ein Alias anlegen und an seine Mailbox weiterleiten, aber ich dachte das geht irgendwie anders?!?!?!? 
Stellt euch mal vor ich würde da 1000 Webspaces hosten und müsste jetzt 1000 Alias anlegen.....
An sich scheint php-sendmail ja die richtige Absenderadresse zu übergeben, aber da kommt halt noch eine zweite drin vor, ich frage mich halt wo er die hernimmt.....



Gruß Sven!


----------



## Till (22. März 2010)

Du darfst den Hostnamen des Servers niemals als Email Domain einrichten und erst recht nicht als Catchall, damit kommt postfix nicht klar.

Verwendest Du in dem web mod_php oder suphp oder fcgi?


----------



## cokotech (22. März 2010)

In der Regel verwende ich fcgi, suphp nur bei den Seiten wo Shoutcast gestartet wird (castcontrol).
Ich habe die Domain eingerichtet, weil es mich genervt hat, dass die Nachrichten an root nicht zu mir kamen sondern nur als Meldung in der Shell zu sehen waren (you have mail in ....).


Gruß Sven!


----------



## cokotech (11. Apr. 2010)

Hallo!

Hmmmm versuche das Thema nochmal zu erwecken!

Also ich habe das Catchall jetzt raussgenommen.

Aber wie kann man nun konfigurieren, wohin die Mails an den Benutzer Root dann gehen. Anacron etc. senden ja an root@srv1.cokotech.de, aber diesen MailAccount gibt es ja nunmal nicht bzw. ist nicht abrufbar.


Gruß Sven!


----------



## bernie (14. Sep. 2010)

*kleiner Trost*

Hallo,

ist zwar keine Hilfe, aber Du bist nicht alleine. Bei mir habe ich das gleiche Phänomen, wenn Kunden von mir Newsletter über TYPO3 oder Magento verschicken. Die unzustellbaren Mails gehen dann nicht an den Absender zurück, sondern an root@meinserver.

Leider weiss ich momentan auch noch nicht, wo das Problem liegt. Hast Du allenfalls schon was rausgefunden?

Vielen Dank.

Gruss aus Joburg
Bernie


----------



## Burge (14. Sep. 2010)

richte für den user root ein alias ein mit einer echten email adresse dann gehn dir die mails auch an diese addy zu.


----------



## bernie (14. Sep. 2010)

Danke für die Hilfe. Die root Mails kriege ich alle.

Kunde1 schickt Newsletter mit kunde1@whatever

Kunde2 schickt Newsletter mit kunde2@whateverelse

Unzustellbare Mails kommen alle auf root@webserver, die sollten aber an kunde1@whatever und kunde2@whateverelse gehen.


----------



## Burge (14. Sep. 2010)

dann schreib das newsscript so um das es auch die bounce mails abfängt/abholt und an den jeweiligen versender schickt.


----------



## bernie (14. Sep. 2010)

Das machen sie normalerweise. Auf einem anderen Server, der Confixx verwendet, funktioniert alles.


----------



## Burge (14. Sep. 2010)

zugang zum versendenen postfach richtig eingetragen? gibs denn was in den logs das das script vergeblich versucht über smtp oder die mails zuholen?


----------

